# New Brother



## Silver (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, I am a newly initiated EA here in Fl. It was an awesome experience and I cant wait to learn more. I am worried at how competely overwhelmed I am, the sheer amount of information!!!! I just wanted to know if other Brothers felt the same in the beginning. Initiated Aug 6th 2011.


----------



## Brett (Aug 9, 2011)

Absolutely. As you go along you will notice similarities in the memory work. At least that is how it is with the material/Work in Ontario.


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations Brother! Absolutely concur with you on the feeling of being overwhelmed at first.  It does get easier with time and experience.  Just meet with your mentor as much as your schedule permits and attend lodge whenever possible.  You'll pick it up faster than you expect.


----------



## MikeMay (Aug 9, 2011)

Silver said:


> I just wanted to know if other Brothers felt the same in the beginning.



I think everyone does...sheer volume is bad enough, its laid out in what seems as not natural.  But when you get into it will start to make sense...your mentor will probably be able to tell you at what point most people he's worked with "got it"...the best thing you can do is sit in on an EA initiation and it will make sense faster....


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Aug 9, 2011)

It will seem very overwhelming in the beginning but stick with it and it will be very rewarding in the end.  I was just recently raised in April and I will be doing for the first time the Sr. Deacon part of a fellowcraft degree in two weeks and I am stoked! Just remember you only get out of freemasonry what you put in!

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 10, 2011)

First, Congratulations!

Second, We have all been where you are walking now. There is a lot of information to absorb, but with time and perseverance anything is possible. If it was not possible, none of us here chatting with you now would be here.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 10, 2011)

I want to say congrats first of all. Secondly, I felt the exact same way. I thought that that feeling would go away and then I was passed to FC and the feeling came right back. I did realize one thing that makes it easier for me to deal with and that is this is a lifelong journey. We have all of our lives to go back and study in depth what was presented to us throughout the degrees. I spend a lot of my time during the day studying and reading about what I was shown and taught. As you progress the memory part gets easier to deal with because you are getting used to the format and language it is presented in. There is just too much information presented at once to be learned quickly. Remember patience is a virtue and the lessons you learn along the journey will always be there. You have the rest of your life to study and from what I have seen it will take me at least that long to get it right. As a side note where are you from in FL?


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Silver said:


> I am worried at how competely overwhelmed I am, the sheer amount of information!!!! I just wanted to know if other Brothers felt the same in the beginning. Initiated Aug 6th 2011.



I truly hope so.  You've gotten in touch with your subconscious brother.  That's the whole idea.  Now that you're off balance you are prepared to evaluate yourself.  And, I must admit, you've stumbled onto the path early on.  Through the ages, this has always been the path to knowledge.  

There's nothing to fear.  Just let your senses (subconscious) take control.  That light at the end of the tunnel is not a train.

You show promise.  Remember, when you're uncomfortable with the current the magic begins.

Keep an open mind and question yourself along the way.  You're sure to come out the other side more comfortable with yourself and further down the path to enlightenment.

God bless.


----------



## Silver (Aug 11, 2011)

Lake City/ Gainesville area. Lodge 27.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 11, 2011)

Gotta make that turn headed for Key West.  Through the panhandle after midnight and Gainesville by breakfast.  

I should have noticed the "_*chomp*_, *ch**om**p*" behind you.  Damn, knock off *Florida* and *Alabama* and not win the national championship ... _*geaux*_ power fell a touch short last year.


----------

